# Please would you vote



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi 
I've entered a competition and wondered if you'd all just click and vote for me!  I can't share it on ******** because I put my reason in and then thought not everyone on ******** knows I was pregnant last year and I don't want to spark a reaction of "wow, what, when" so I'm not going to post it there. So if you girls could just vote I might stand a chance of winning - you never know! 
http://www.bennettsbikerdreams.co.uk/dream/view/471/0
Thanks

Axxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Done, but I only gave you 3.5 half stars by accident    
I just thought you needed to click on the stars to vote and not actually rate it so just clicked anywhere - sorry, I'll see if I can go back and do it again


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Its ok the thought was there hun! 

Thank you both!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Voted, good luck x


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

It's done Amanda, good luck xx


----------

